# C50 replacement for stolen C40



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

Hope everyone had a wonderful 4th. You all might have seen my post in the general discussion board about a month ago when my C40 was stolen about a month ago. Well, I'm happy to say that I finally got a few miles on my new C50 and it is awesome. I went with a sloping frame with Campy. I've been a Shimano guy for years. Needless to say, I love this bike. I had a C40 with the NL4 color scheme but made the switch to the rabobank colors and love it. 

Had a bit of post slippage that I can seem to remedy. I don't want to overtighten the collar. Any suggestions? Thanks.

Ron


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Slippage*

Carbon frame, carbon post -- first, make sure every thing is CLEAN -- rubbing alcohol is best, swab the seattube inside, clean the seatpost well,, don't touch !!!!

If still slipping, try a couple of light layers of cheap hairspray on the CLEAN seatpost -- let dry well between layers and before inserting into frame. Sounds strange, but it works most times..........


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Campagnolo clamp*

Sacrilege but I changed out the Colnago clamp for a Campag one. Works like a charm. 

I need to do some work on the Colnago clamp to make sure the threads are deep enough and if not, changing the bolt.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*New wheels to complement the Neutrons?*

thinking of picking up a 2nd set of wheels to complement the Neutrons but need to stick in the $900 range. Really like your Reynolds, C50. Can't decide to go with a lighter climbing wheel such as a Rolf Elan or AC 350s or a more aero wheel like the AC420's or Rolf Prima Vigors. Any recommendations?

Also, C50 - do you have Great Dane? I have an 8 year old male fawn named Rocket. Love them dawgs.

Ron


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*wheels*

I used the Campy Euros -- liked them a little better than the Neutron, a little stiffer, love the G3 spoke pattern in back.

Don't know where you are, but in the USA Dave Thomas www.speeddream.com builds killer wheels -- light, responsive, strong.

Belive it or not, the Bontrager wheels are pretty good -- rode them this week, like them better than the Rolf current offerings

Yes, Dane's are the dog to have -- "Moose" is pictured, very smart, lots of personality, great family dog, but at 165 lbs he thinks he's a lap dog !!! And I've seen his tail bring many a grown man to his knees.........


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2004)

oneslowmofo said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful 4th. You all might have seen my post in the general discussion board about a month ago when my C40 was stolen about a month ago. Well, I'm happy to say that I finally got a few miles on my new C50 and it is awesome. I went with a sloping frame with Campy. I've been a Shimano guy for years. Needless to say, I love this bike. I had a C40 with the NL4 color scheme but made the switch to the rabobank colors and love it.
> 
> Had a bit of post slippage that I can seem to remedy. I don't want to overtighten the collar. Any suggestions? Thanks.
> 
> Ron


Ron,
Since you had the C40 and now have the C50, could you give your opinion of the difference in ride, response etc. I finally decided on the C50 after alot of internal conflict over different frames (C40, Dogma, Prince SL, Opera). I had never owned a carbon fiber bicycle so have no real standard to judge from. I love the ride, just wondering what differences you have noticed.
THanks
Odin


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*C50 vs C40*

There are probably ten other people way more qualified to compare the two bikes since I only had the C40 for 3 months. However, I can tell you that it was my favorite all time back compared to a number of other nice frames that I've had.

I was on a Ti kick for some time where I tried a Litespeed Vortex, Ultimate, Merlin XL Compact and then a Moots Vamoots. As you can see I've got a problem... Out of all of those frames the Moots was my favorite Ti bike. In fact I liked it so much I thought that I'd never get rid of it. It was comfortable, was quick, and looke damn cool. Then, as many stories go, my buddy plants the seed that I should try an italian frame and in particular a Colnago. It just so happens that he saw an ad on this site for a new 2003 old stock frame in MY size. After a couple of days of fighting that demon I broke down and called the seller. Two weeks later I sold my Moots and was riding the C40HP with new Dura Ace 10 speed.

It was hard for me to admit because I thought the Moots was incredible but the c40 was better. It climbed better, stayed more planted while sprinting, and was just as comfortable. I always thought the mantra of Ernesto's magic geometry was fiction but am now a true believer - but sizing is crucial.

As for the C50, I've only got a 200 miles and again it is sloping so I don't know how much of the handling is attributed to that. But, the handling is very similar to the C40 but feels quicker while hitting turn at high speed. Very stable and reassuring. 

I hope that helps and hope others will chime in with their experiences.

Cheers,
Ron


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*40 vs 50*

All I've had is Colnago's for the past few years -- had a chance to get to know the family in Italy, rode a Bititanio for several years (still one of the all time great bikes....), a Dream Plus (the Airplane tubing model -- didn't seem like an aluminum bike). Thru it all I kept an original 93 C40 in Europe -- every time I'd get to ride it, I'd fall in love all over again!!!! When my friends at the factury told me the C50 was better, I really didn't believe them. I got one of the first 50's in the USA at Interbike, loved it immediately (my gf was afraid we'd get busted for stalking the Colnago stand when we kept going back to see if Ernesto had showed up yet.......)

The 50 is stiffer, esp. in the front end. I run the bladed fork, so it's a little more comfy, as the Star can be harsh on some suftaces. The HP stays work, keeping traction on tar and chip surfaces while still being stiff laterally. Great power transmission, very confidence inspiring on descents or fast corners, climbs much better than it's rider !!!!! But the ride of the C40 is more comfortable...................


----------

